# Киста Тарлова



## tusya (5 Мар 2011)

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно в Москве сделать операцию по удалению кисты Тарлова (менингоцеле?) пролабирующей в малый таз размером 11,4х9,7х9,5 ? В данный момент обратилась в МОНИКУ к нейрохирургам, но они говорят, что это не их и дали направление в МОНИИАГ. МОНИИАГ отправил обратно в МОНИКУ сказав, что это тоже не их. Получается замкнутый круг.


----------



## Доктор Попов (5 Мар 2011)

Киста Тарлова и менингоцеле - абсолютно разные вещи.


----------



## tusya (8 Мар 2011)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Киста Тарлова и менингоцеле - абсолютно разные вещи.



Добрый день. Выкладываю снимки. Может вы поможете в определении диагноза и подскажите к кому можно обратиться с данной проблемой.


----------



## Доктор Попов (8 Мар 2011)

Это не Тарлов. Требуется обследование и лечение у нейрохирургов. Где в Москве - к сожалению не знаю. Удачи!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2011)

Напишите мне в личку


----------



## Доктор Попов (10 Мар 2011)

Кто? :drinks:


----------

